# DTH Map: Three States With 1 Million Subs



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

SkyTRENDS' year-end 2001 map detailing satellite TV, cable and TV households for every state is here, and the data shows that the dish is scoring big in a number of key regions.

As usual, Vermont led the nation in overall home satellite subscription penetration (more than 40 percent of Vermont's TV households get TV via a dish). The most populous states (California, Florida and Texas) recorded the largest numbers of new additions. Those three states each had more than 1 million satellite TV customers at the end of 2001, SkyTRENDS' data states.

In terms of growth during 2001, Hawaii, New Jersey, Washington D.C., California, Connecticut and Illinois all came out with more than 30 percent in gains.

For information on how to order your map copy today, check out: www.skyreport.com/dth_st.htm or contact Stacey Hauhuth at: [email protected].

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

I think E* is scoring big with the hispanic population in many markets because their offerings seem to be really good. I work in an area of Atlanta that has a large Hispanic population, and the number of E* dishes is staggering. I don't see D* in those areas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

Id have to say D* is a better catch for hispanics. D* offers more channels at a way cheaper price. And D* bilingual offering beat E*. Personannly I think the new Dish Latino Max Pak is a joke compared to PT Opcion Ultra Especial. But obviously your right and E* must be doing something right since DL is so popular.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

Well Dish500s are getting out more than the ParaTodos equipment, elliptical dishes. But you cant say that all those subscribers are taking Dish Latino programming package.

They maybe just taking AT100 with locals, Univision, Galavision, HITN, spanish audio, local Telefutura/Telemundo affiliate if those exist.

Remember, Dish500s is "standard" equipment at Dish now. The elliptical dish is not "standard" equipment for DirecTV subs but is special equipment for DirecTV subs. For Dish subs, The StarBand dish is considered special, and so is using a second dish for 61.5/148 programming.

In Camden NJ, a very pooor city, I do see both Dish Network and DirecTV dishes. I see dishes everywhere (poor areas, rich areas in NJ and Philly burbs) but its not that widespread either areas. I havent seen a row of homes all with dishes, but I'm sure in rural America you'll see that.

Reception of TV signals is pretty good (no significant terrain issues), and many homes just rely on antenna and broadcast stations. I see more antennas than dishes.


----------

